
What technologies will you invest on during 2017? - mozartoz
With 2016 coming to an end, I always find helpful to reflect about the future.<p>What trends do you plan investing on, in the form of learning, development or deployment during 2017 and why?
======
BjoernKW
First, JavaScript and modern Java (Spring Boot etc.): To me those are still
the most important technologies in B2B software.

Docker and microservices-related patterns and technologies in general: While
not the silver bullet they're sometimes depicted to be microservices have some
interesting characteristics beyond scalability alone.

Finally, Blockchain-related technologies (and decentralisation at large):
There are interesting potential real-world applications beyond finance (supply
chain management, for instance).

------
dagw
(re)learning modern javascript properly with a focus on writing desktop like
applications and data visualization.

Take my machine learning knowledge from the realm of the
statistical/theoretical and toy problems to the realm of solving real world
problems for paying customers.

I also want to get more into making things and doing things like wood working,
CNC work and interacting with the real world via electronics and
microcontrollers, but that is purely for fun.

------
byoung2
I'very always been a software guy but recently I've been getting into hardware
recently, particularly with the raspberry pi. I built a barbell tilt sensor
using berryIMU and raspberry pi to track my squat technique and analyze it.

For the coming year I'm going to learn more in the IoT space, particularly
getting devices to talk to each other and using machine learning on the
firehose of data.

------
DrNuke
Revising Python from scratch in order to have it as a passepartout for nomadic
gigs until 2020 and beyond.

------
timmm
\- Docker \- Javascript \- D3 \- Node \- Google Compute Engine \- Google NoSQL
data store,

------
eb0la
For my personal projects I am betting on Blockchains and Cloud functions (aws
lambda/azure/etc).

I guess 2017 will be the year of small/no framework projects for me ... just
because I want to ship instead of fight looking for information.

------
miguelrochefort
C#, F#, .NET, Visual Studio, Xamarin, TFS, Azure, TypeScript.

------
Jugurtha
For a small, personal project I'm working on: I'll learn about XMPP, ejabberd,
firebase.

For another small personal project: visualizations (D3.js, especially
treemaps). I'll take data from an ecommerce website and display something like
what MIT's Observatory of Economic Complexity does to give a big picture of
what is selling on that website (categories, products, etc).

My initial idea was for people buying and selling cars having to go through
each posting. Instead of doing that, it would be cool to show a scatter plot
of postings which would make it easier to detect a good deal.. I'll probably
add features like setting alerts for certain parameters and receiving an
SMS/email notification if a car matching that shows up.

The site doesn't have an API, so I'll have to get the data by crawling it
(Scrapy and Beautifulsoup).. They do use schema.org/Product, though. So it'll
simplify things. What would complicate is that many people don't know how to
use currency properly (we use cents in usual parlance, and the unit in formal
postings. Many can't do the transition).

[https://github.com/jhadjar/krawlr](https://github.com/jhadjar/krawlr)

I'm following a course (Statistical Learning,
[https://lagunita.stanford.edu/courses/HumanitiesSciences/Sta...](https://lagunita.stanford.edu/courses/HumanitiesSciences/StatLearning/Winter2016/about))

Other than that, I'm learning React and looking into options to do a custom
app for a friend using Bootstrap's dashboard stuff and React instead of Odoo
which he finds cumbersome (he has a very small business).

I've been looking at Learning Management Systems because it'd be cool to
propose a course in the local language for high-schoolers here according to
the national program. Most don't speak English. I'm hesitating between this
and doing something like Duolingo but for maths where you could solve problems
by writing equations which would be _interpreted and evaluated_ by the system
(thus looking into SymPy).

I'm currently unemployed and there are no jobs so I have time, but it's
structure and discipline that is the hardest to achieve. Maybe I could use the
React/Bootstrap dash/Electron to make custom apps for local businesses. If I
had a bit of money, I'd really want to experiment with Hydroponics.

I'm also in contact with local model airplane enthusiasts and looking into
ways to streamline the process of creation (build an app they'd use to make it
easier for them to make airplanes, maybe add simulations).

------
miguelrochefort
Datalog, Prolog, Mercury, Eve, RDF/OWL, SparQL, etc.

Fifth generation computing is coming.

------
silvaben
Elixir/Phoenix, Vue.js & ES6.

